# Seperated - is it cheating?



## RatRace (Sep 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I think I would get thrown off tam if I told you what I think.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Do you really have to ask? 

REALLY?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

ok, this is so screwed up, it's not even funny, but my primary thought is that you are grossly demeaning yourself by aquiesing to sex
with your cheating ex wife. notice i say 'ex wife' because she has forfeited your marriage. leave her be and stop demeaning yourself.

get your head straight first, and then go find somebody else to play with after your divorce.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

RatRace said:


> wife had 18 month affair, D-day I flip she leaves house and stays in hotel with AP. They get a rental house and are living together. She still comes back to me every couple days to see kids but we always end up talking and having sex. I get on a dating site and go out on a couple dates. I kiss and go to second base with one girl. Wife finds out and goes crazy, saying i have cheated on her to...What do you think?


don't you understand there can only one cheater in the family and she took that position so you are basically encroaching on her job. Honestly i would tell her she is a hypocrite you are in this mess because of her....she is jealous because you were able to find someone and she thought she could control you with a little sex. just wait it will get worse.


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

RatRace said:


> wife had 18 month affair, D-day I flip she leaves house and stays in hotel with AP. They get a rental house and are living together. She still comes back to me every couple days to see kids but we always end up talking and having sex. I get on a dating site and go out on a couple dates. I kiss and go to second base with one girl. Wife finds out and goes crazy, saying i have cheated on her to...What do you think?


You're not only sleeping with your wife, you're sleeping with her other man. I would get tested for STD's asap. And then stop boinking your STBX.

As for you making out with someone...no it's not cheating. You are separated. And your wife is insane for even making it an issue. However, in some states, your marriage resets legally whenever you have sex with your spouse. So be careful. She could find some lawyer that tries to flip the switch on you and blame you for the divorce by saying you cheated. So chill on the dating until you learn to keep it in your pants around your wife.

Then run, don't walk towards your divorce. Your wife sounds crazy.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You have some serious self esteem issues but let’s let that aside for the moment. 
If you live in a state that has an “at fault” divorce law, once you have sex with her while knowing she cheated you can’t use her infidelity against her in court.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

She's flipping out over you dating and a little fondling, while she's screwing her brains out with her affair partner? If anything SHE not only cheated ON you, she's now cheating WITH you. Cut her off and date other women.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

RatRace said:


> wife had 18 month affair, D-day I flip she leaves house and stays in hotel with AP. They get a rental house and are living together. She still comes back to me every couple days to see kids but we always end up talking and having sex. I get on a dating site and go out on a couple dates. I kiss and go to second base with one girl. Wife finds out and goes crazy, saying i have cheated on her to...What do you think?


Yep, she's crazy.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow what a hypocrite. 
Personally I would stop sleeping with her and stop sleeping with other women until this is all sorted out. Get the divorce done and then think about dating.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You maybe need to make this separation legal. I think a separation is all about seeing other people and seeing if you miss the other person or can move on. It's usually hard on the people you're dating, though, because a lot of couples get back together temporarily during the sentimental sorting of belongings.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

(waves hand mysteriously) "These aren't the droids your looking for"


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

RatRace said:


> wife had 18 month affair, D-day I flip she leaves house and stays in hotel with AP. They get a rental house and are living together. She still comes back to me every couple days to see kids but we always end up talking and having sex. I get on a dating site and go out on a couple dates. I kiss and go to second base with one girl. Wife finds out and goes crazy, saying i have cheated on her to...What do you think?


Why are you trying to understand crazy. Dude she lives with her affair partner. You need to get yourself some IC to figure out why this "person" has any input into your life at all.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Just move on.


----------



## RatRace (Sep 22, 2020)

She has said dozens of times that its her fault for me messing with another girl "If i wouldn't of done what i did you wouldn't of done what you did" she just keeps saying she doesn't know if she can keep thinking about it (She wants to R) I bring up the point of the sexual things she did with the AF and what i did is nothing compared to that. Her reply is we are two different people


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Why in the _#$#_%#&$# world would you WANT to R with this....person?


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

RatRace said:


> wife had 18 month affair, D-day I flip she leaves house and stays in hotel with AP. They get a rental house and are living together. She still comes back to me every couple days to see kids but we always end up talking and having sex. I get on a dating site and go out on a couple dates. I kiss and go to second base with one girl. Wife finds out and goes crazy, saying i have cheated on her to...What do you think?


I think you file for D and get away from your W.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

RatRace said:


> She has said dozens of times that its her fault for me messing with another girl "If i wouldn't of done what i did you wouldn't of done what you did" she just keeps saying she doesn't know if she can keep thinking about it (She wants to R) I bring up the point of the sexual things she did with the AF and what i did is nothing compared to that. Her reply is we are two different people


She is right. You are two different people. You did not cheat and leave your kids to go to a hotel with another person. As far as you were concerned the marriage was over. And by the looks of it as your WW left to go to a hotel it was. File D.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

RatRace said:


> wife had 18 month affair, D-day I flip she leaves house and stays in hotel with AP. They get a rental house and are living together. She still comes back to me every couple days to see kids but we always end up talking and having sex. I get on a dating site and go out on a couple dates. I kiss and go to second base with one girl. *Wife finds out and goes crazy, saying i have cheated on her to...What do you think?*


Lol  

In your situation I would have laughed in her face so hard that my drool would end up spilling on her face and melting off all her makeup.


----------



## Cup of Tea (Apr 15, 2020)

RatRace said:


> wife had 18 month affair, D-day I flip she leaves house and stays in hotel with AP. They get a rental house and are living together. She still comes back to me every couple days to see kids but we always end up talking and having sex. I get on a dating site and go out on a couple dates. I kiss and go to second base with one girl. Wife finds out and goes crazy, saying i have cheated on her to...What do you think?


Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! 
I'm just here for my Jerry Beads!


----------

